# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Getting killed in a nightmare?

## Merro

A few nights ago, I had a nightmare that felt really real. I was at a school and I was in the school cafeteria. I saw this group of different people I have never met before talking to each other. I came in the building and I went to see what they were doing. I went to talk to them and introduce my self and say hi in a friendly manner. But they ignored me and they started walking to the door a head of them. They looked at me and started walking. I felt a little down that they ignored me so I tried to tag along and follow them. While I was trying to follow them I suddenly felt something striking me in the back from behind. It looked like an axe that flew out of no where and hit me. While I got hit I couldn't get up. I was on the ground being close to getting unconsciousness. Things were getting blurry. I turned around and see who struck me from behind and it was some man in a shadow like figure. I couldn't see his face but he was tall. I turned around and the group were half way there walking to the end of the room where there seemed to be a corner leading to another location. I tried to follow them but I couldn't get up. I suddenly passed out knowing I have been killed by the mysterious serial killer holding the axe. I looked at the group of kids and they were looking at me walking to the other room.

I then saw crows coming out of no where trying to bite off my skin on my hand, They were trying to eat my flesh. I don't know where they came from but their peck felt real as a real bird did. I tried to get my self out but I couldn't get up. It felt like I was penned down on the ground. I couldn't move. I couldn't see. It was like I was paralyzed because the mysterious man stunned me with a axe that struck me in the back. I woke up from the dream after I felt the crows pecking on my body.

Could anyone tell me what this nightmare could of cause? It was really scary and it felt real and so vivid. I didn't knew who the dream character was, the mysterious man holding the axe. And the dark evil crow and the group of kids ignoring me and walking to another room. It was really weird. I don't know what the dream was about.

----------


## Frozzd

Hmm. The group of friends constantly ignoring you could be trying to tell you that you're feeling rejected in real life, whether or not that be by a group of friends or only by one person. Are you being rejected or ignored by *anything* or *anyone* in your life?

The axe. In a dream, an axe symbolizes change and reform. It can be used as a weapon or tool, but if you are the one holding the axe (which you weren't), it means your role in an argument is a major one. If you were the "wood," you will be victim to change soon.

As for the crows; if you dream of crows, it means your life has come to a crisis point and you now must decide between a number of options. If the crows were pecking at you as they were in the dream, you must make the decision fast and soon.

"Dying" or becoming unconscious in a dream symbolizes loss of something very dear to you. Are you in fear of losing something? Anything at all?

My interpretation? The people you think you're connected with will soon be not-so-connected with you, and you'll have to make a choice whether to dwell on them, attempt to fit in, or leave them behind. If you do not choose, however, you will suffer dearly. (the death symbolizes this)

----------


## Baron Samedi

Kick that guy's ass. Also, turn into a cat, and eat the crows.

----------


## Merro

> Kick that guy's ass. Also, turn into a cat, and eat the crows.



Nomad, Cant you think of anything else with out saying kick that guys ass? lol.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nomad, Cant you think of anything else with out saying kick that guys ass? lol.



Yes. Kill him.

----------


## Merro

> Yes. Kill him.



Good plan lol  :smiley:

----------

